# any .25-06 loads



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Want to start working up a load for my antelope hunt next month. I have a few boxes of factory loads but wanted to play around with handloading it. I was thinking 100 nosler partitions or 110 gr accubonds just to avoid spoiling meat. 

anybody handload this caliber? rifle is new to me and the only other rifle cartridge I handload is .35 whelen so I only have RL15 and N140 at the moment powderwise. I am already a fan of the cartridge. I'm not sure I need to push the 100 grainers past 3000-3100fps. the rifle I have is kind of light and even though my other hunting rifles are .300 win mag, .35 whelen and .45-70 and have significant recoil, I find the 3300 fps loads in the .25-06 to be a little sharp for some reason. 

any good powders I could use or any antelope loads I could create for 100 gr bullets with the powders I have? 

feel free to mock me for my fear of the punishing .25-06 recoil.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

For hundred grainers, RL-19 is good, Norma MRP is the bomb. My guns shoot TSX and Etip bullets in the mid 3200's. Accurate and little recoil. ---SS


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't see where those two powders have any application from Nosler for either of those two bullets http://www.nosler.com/25-06-remington


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Yeah, neither of my powders have much data for loading anything heavier than 75-90 ge


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm pretty sure IMR 4831 will cover a wide range of bullet weights. It's yielded good results with the 100 gr ttsx and also the 100 gr hornady sp. I've tried the 110 AB and had pretty good results also. That'd be my powder recommendation.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

waspocrew said:


> I'm pretty sure IMR 4831 will cover a wide range of bullet weights. It's yielded good results with the 100 gr ttsx and also the 100 gr hornady sp. I've tried the 110 AB and had pretty good results also. That'd be my powder recommendation.


+1 for what he said^^^ I load IMR 4831 for my .243, 30-06, and 25-05 with the right bullet and ballistic formula. your IMR 4831 will be the most accurate powder for the 110gr accubond, and its got a great BC just look in the nosler book... RL19 is good powder too


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks. Ill see if I can get my hands on some imr 4831


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I am really fond of this cartridge though. I had a .270 years ago n had been thinking o getting another when my generous brother made gifts of some of his barely used safe warmer rifles to me n my other brothers. I had also been thinking bout a .243 but im extremely happy with the .25-06 as a compromise between .243 and .270. Im having a hard time with the .25-06 dies that came with the rifle. I keep resizing the neck too wide and the bullets just fall in when I go to seat. .35 whelen is the only other bottle neck cartridge I have ever loaded and I'm not great at it. Smashed the shoulders of three nosler cases n broke the zip spindle on my hornady neck size die before I figured out how to load whelens. Still have yet to know the satisfaction of filling a tag with one of my own loads, so that keeps me motivated to keep at it.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

Your dies are not set up properly. Reread the instructions and follow them to a t.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

If I was starting new and looking at a 4831 I wouldn't get IMR first.
I would try Hodgdon H-4831 SC. It meters much better because its grains are cut short (hence the "SC") compared to the logs of the IMR version and the fact that (also unlike IMR) it is one of their "Extreme" powders. This means that it is relatively temperature insensitive and velocities remain basically the same when it is cold as when hot.

In other words Hodgdon took their 4831 version back to the drawing board a few years ago and improved it in a couple of nice ways over the old stuff as well as the IMR.
It has just a slightly slower burning rate than the IMR - which is closer to the original mil-surp 4831 speed if you are curious about ancient history.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Right you are sage brush. I have them dialed in now.


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

The rate of twist of the rifling is important in determining bullet weight. You might find that 110 grains or even 117 or 120 grains will be the most accurate. 

You might try Hornadys Superperformance ammo in 117 grain before working up a load. This stuff shoots under 0.3 inches. 100 grain bullets were only shooting about an inch in my rifle. 

If your rifle likes this ammo, get the Superperformance powder and bullets inthe 110 to 120 grain range.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

jungle said:


> The rate of twist of the rifling is important in determining bullet weight. You might find that 110 grains or even 117 or 120 grains will be the most accurate.
> 
> You might try Hornadys Superperformance ammo in 117 grain before working up a load. This stuff shoots under 0.3 inches. 100 grain bullets were only shooting about an inch in my rifle.
> 
> If your rifle likes this ammo, get the Superperformance powder and bullets inthe 110 to 120 grain range.


Totally agree with the twist rate - I found that my 25-06 shoots almost anything fairly well, but the 117 SST or sierra GK will do the best. It's a great round. It's tough to beat the speed of a 100 gr. pill though!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I have a few boxes of the 90 gr gmx super performance. Havent got any tight groups from them. Ill have tp try the 117 gr ssts.


----------

